# Trẻ bị thiếu canxi, mẹ phải làm sao để bổ sung canxi đúng cách?



## Tritue_thechat (27/4/19)

_Mẹ có biết chiều cao, hệ xương và răng hay ngay cả trí tuệ của trẻ phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào lượng canxi cơ thể mà trẻ được hấp thu. Việc để trẻ thiếu canxi hay thừa canxi đều không tốt ...Vậy mẹ phải làm sao để bổ sung canxi đúng cách cho trẻ?_

*1. Những biểu hiện trẻ bị thiếu canxi:*

_- Trẻ đổ mồ hôi nhiều:_
Mẹ để ý nhé, nếu thấy trẻ thường ra mồ hôi ở trán, vùng gáy, lưng ngay cả khi thời tiết lạnh đặc biệt buổi đêm thì có thể là do trẻ thiếu vitamin D, khiến cơ thể thiếu canxi. Trong trường hợp này cha mẹ cần để ý lau khô mồ hôi cho con, không sẽ khiến trẻ rất dễ bị cảm lạnh khi mồ hôi thấm ngược vào cơ thể.

_- Trẻ khó ngủ, ngủ không sâu giấc_
Canxi giúp điều tiết sự cân bằng giữa trạng thái hưng phấn và ức chế của vỏ não. Khi trẻ thiếu canxi sẽ gây ảnh ưởng đến hoạt động trao đổi chất của hệ thần kinh trung ương, khiến vỏ não luôn ở trạng thái hưng phấn làm trẻ không muốn đi ngủ và khi ngủ thì không sâu giấc

_- Trẻ nhận thức, thích ứng chậm với môi trường xung quanh_
Khi trẻ thiếu hụt canxi dễ làm trẻ bị rối loạn tâm lý, phát triển chậm, phản ứng chậm hơn so với các bé khác.  Cha mẹ có thể dễ nhận thấy điều này khi thấy trẻ thường nhút nhát, ít tiếp xúc, giao tiếp với bạn bè, mọi người, đi học chậm tiếp thu…





_Trẻ đổ hôi hôi nhiều vùng trán và lưng là một trong những dấu hiệu thiếu canxi_​
_- Trẻ biếng ăn, chán ăn_
Đây có thể là điều ngạc nhiên với nhiều cha mẹ. Tình trạng biếng ăn, chán ăn hoặc chỉ ăn những món mình yêu thích cũng có thể do trẻ thiếu canxi. Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài sẽ ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới sự phát triển của trẻ

_- Trẻ biết đi muộn, chân tay biến dạng_
Rất nhiều trẻ thiếu canxi sẽ biểu hiện qua đôi chân. Cha mẹ để ý nhé, nếu chân con: đi cong hình chứ O, chữ X, cơ bắp chân lỏng lẻo, yếu mềm... con ười bò, không đi, chậm biết đi, điều đó chứng tỏ con đang thiếu canxi

_- Trẻ rụng tóc vành khăn_
Khi trẻ thường xuyên rụng tóc, đặc biệt vùng sau gáy có thể là dấu hiệu sớm của chứng còi xương do thiếu vitamin D, dẫn đến rối loạn chuyển hóa canxi.

_- Trẻ chậm mọc răng_
Canxi cũng là một thành phần quan trọng của răng. Do đó, khi trẻ bị thiếu hụt canxi sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến răng, gây chậm mọc răng, răng mọc lệch, so le, răng mọc không đều, sớm rụng, sâu nhiều…

*2. Mẹ phải làm sao để bổ sung canxi cho trẻ đúng cách*
Trẻ bị thiếu canxi thường khá là phổ biến tuy nhiên việc bổ sung sao cho đúng là điều mà nhiều cha mẹ cần phải lưu tâm.

_- Cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ_
Ít nhất 6 tháng đầu, mẹ nên cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn để tăng sức để kháng và tránh tình trạng thiếu canxi, sau đó trẻ có thể tiếp tục bú mẹ đến 18-24 tháng song song với chế độ ăn dặm.





_Bổ sung canxi qua chế độ ăn hằng ngày_​
_- Sử dụng thực phẩm giàu canxi trong chế độ ăn của trẻ_
Chế độ dinh dưỡng của trẻ rất quan trọng với sự phát triển của trẻ, các mẹ nên sử dụng thường xuyên các thực phầm giàu canxi như: sữa, phô mai, sữa chua, các loại rau lá có màu xanh đậm, hải sản, cá, các loại đậu,… trong chế độ ăn của trẻ để trẻ được bổ sung đủ nhu cầu canxi của cơ thể.

_- Cho trẻ vận động, tắm nắng thường xuyên_
Ánh sáng mặt trời là nguồn cung cấp vitamin D dồi dào và tuyệt đối an toàn cho trẻ, có thể bù đắp lại lượng vitamin còn thiếu trong sữa mẹ cũng như quá trình hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng của trẻ.

Vì vậy, các mẹ nên cho trẻ tắm nắng, vận động, vui chơi dưới nắng thường xuyên vào khung giờ 7h-9h hoặc 16h-18h, mỗi ngày chỉ cần được ra nắng 10-15 phút để cơ thể được hấp thu vitamin D.





_Sử dụng Special Kid Calcium Vitamine D hàng ngày để trẻ phát triển cao lớn và khỏe mạnh_​_- Sử dụng sản phẩm bổ sung canxi_
Ngoài bổ sung canxi qua chế độ dinh dưỡng trong các bữa ăn, các mẹ cũng nên cho con trẻ sử dụng thêm các sản phẩm bổ sung canxi dưới nhiều dạng khác nhau, nên  chọn các sản phẩm canxi có dễ hấp thu, không gây kích ứng, không gây tác dụng phụ. Và *SPECIAL KID CALCIUM VITAMINE D* là một sản phẩm như vậy.

TPBVSK Special Kid Calcium Vitamine D với thành phần Calcium,Vitamin D giúp bổ sung Calcium và Vitamin D giúp phát triển hệ xương và răng ở trẻ em. Giúp trẻ đang lớn phát triển chiều cao tối đa. Bên cạnh đó còn có  Vitamin nhóm B, magie cùng các khoáng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể, giúp trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh.

*Ưu điểm của Special Kid Calcium Vitamine D*
Sản phẩm dạng siro, có cốc định lượng, dễ sử dụng, có ngọt nhẹ, hương thơm hoa quả tự nhiên
Nhập khẩu từ Pháp, đã được chứng nhận và lưu hành trên 25 quốc gia
Không có đường, không chất bảo quản, không gây sâu răng.
Chỉ cần dùng mỗi ngày duy nhất vào mỗi buổi sáng
Có thể uống trực tiếp hoặc pha loãng với nước hay nước giải khát khác.
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng xem thêm tại specialkid.vn hoặc gọi hotline 024.66568111 / 0944.925.915 để được tư vấn trực tiếp.


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

Ngoài thuốc canxi thị mẹ nên cho bé uống hoặc ăn các loại hạt hữu cơ í, canxi trong các loại hạt đó nhiều lắm. Bé nhà mình hồi cũng thiếu thế là mình cho ăn hạt í, trộm vía giờ khỏe lắm.


----------



## thaixuan (24/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Ngoài thuốc canxi thị mẹ nên cho bé uống hoặc ăn các loại hạt hữu cơ í, canxi trong các loại hạt đó nhiều lắm. Bé nhà mình hồi cũng thiếu thế là mình cho ăn hạt í, trộm vía giờ khỏe lắm.


Bé nhà bạn ăn hạt zy vậy bạn, mình cũng muốn tham khảo cho bé lớn nhà mình í.


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bé nhà bạn ăn hạt zy vậy bạn, mình cũng muốn tham khảo cho bé lớn nhà mình í.


Ah bé nhà mình ăn hạt óc chó nhé bạn, hạt nổi tiếng về hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao đặc biệt là canxi í. Bạn mua ở những cửa hàng bán đồ thực phẩm hữu cơ í, đều có. Mình thì mua bên cửa hàng NTMart, có bán online í, bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## Hoàng Huyền (9/7/19)

Bài viết rất hữu ích, tuy nhiên cũng nên bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu luôn ở giai đoạn mang thai để trẻ khi sinh ra có sự phát triển tốt nhất!


----------



## Lưu Phương (11/7/19)

Cảm ơn những thông tin của bạn. Để trẻ không bị thiếu canxi thì mẹ nên chú ý bổ sung canxi theo từng giai đoạn hợp lý nhé.


----------



## Cao Văn Quang (11/7/19)

Bài viết rất đầy đủ và chi tiết, tuy nhiên nên bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh luôn để đảm bảo chất lượng sữa cho bé từ đó giúp cho trẻ phát triển đầy đủ, toàn diện!


----------

